# hafif kalmak



## andersson

herkese merhaba,

ingilizcede "hafif kalmak" nasil denilebilir acaba, bildiginiz buna benzer bir deyim varsa yardimlarinizi bekliyorum.. 

tesekkurler


----------



## shafaq

underwhelm diye bir fiil var ama uyar mı bilmem!


----------



## dawar

Unskilled olabilir. Bir örnek cümle iyi olurdu.


----------



## kalamazoo

Just as a note "underwhelm" in English is more like a joke than like a real word.  It's used and people would understand it, but only by analogy with "overwhelm" (which is a real word).


----------



## goldfish174

Örnek cümle "Karsi takim hafif kaldi" olabilir.  Soyle bir ceviriyi oneriyorum; The opposing team was not able to meet the strength of the other team.


----------



## yavuzotar

"hafif kalmak" > "not measuring up".


----------



## shiningstar

"was no match" de denebilir. "Opponent team was somewhat light/no match for them" derdim mesela...


----------



## yavuzotar

shiningstar said:


> "was no match" de denebilir. "Opponent team was somewhat light/no match for them" derdim mesela...



Evet, tamamen uyar "was no match for.." Teşekkürler ederim.


----------

